# Cutting, Milling, Priming, Gluing, Folding Technology



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Please take a good look at the MAGAform 3000 System and tell me what you think.

The system offers the safe, productive and "green means" of producing dust-free prefabricated drywall profiles that are more efficiently installed and require substantially less finishing. Cutting, milling (v-groove joint), priming, gluing and folding are performed as a service by the owners of the system and costed-out by the linear foot of v-groove joint with adds for complexity of fabrication and deducts for economies of scale.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

The MAGAform 3000 System components ...


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Radius profile capabilities ...


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MAGAstrong Corner is achieved by embedding a metal stave in the v-groove before gluing and folding ...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is super cool. What sort of outlay is required to kit up?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like a pretty tight set up


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

gazman said:


> That is super cool. What sort of outlay is required to kit up?


I'll first answer your question with a question .... what is the cost to cut, place and install the three facets of the profile found below? ... and, what is the cost to install and finish the cornerbeads of that profile? ... and, what is the cost to address all of the concerns related to those means and methods of drywall construction? ... and how would you compete with the guy who didn't have those consequential costs with his means and methods?









The answer to your question ... depending on what capabilities you need/want to have ... low $40,000s to mid $60,000s.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you need a shop to run this little operation, so.... 40k - 60k plus leasing a shop? Or the cost of a pissed off wife as you take over the basement. (Half of everything you own) it seems a hefty expensive there bud. But that's just me.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MacDry said:


> Looks like you need a shop to run this little operation, so.... 40k - 60k plus leasing a shop? Or the cost of a pissed off wife as you take over the basement. (Half of everything you own) it seems a hefty expensive there bud. But that's just me.


Thanks for you comment MacDry ... No, it's not just you. Most of the people I talk to look at this opportunity as an expense and threat to their operation instead of an investment with extremely happy returns.

Say I got this guy operating this system ... he could be in a shop or on a jobsite ... he requires $37.50 an hour to show up everyday and work. With this system he can conservatively produce 500 LF of v-groove per day ... that's a production rate of .016 hrs/lf ... you do the math ... the formula being .016 x 37.50 = .60 ... he's producing these v-grooved profiles for $0.60 per linear foot of v-groove. Now the material and supply costs for these v-grooves is $0.15 per linear foot ... add the labor, material and supply costs and you've got a production cost of $0.75 per linear foot of v-groove. Now comes the exciting part ... these v-grooves are worth $2.50 per linear foot on the open market (cause that's what people are willing to pay for these v-groove profiles) ... now do the math again ... the formula being ($2.50 - $0.75) / $2.50 = 70% ... in the business world that's a nice Gross Margin ... in my world that's a nice Vig ... So, back to my guy operating this system ... he starts doin' the math ... the formula being $37.50 per hour / .30 = $125.00 per hour ... then he starts thinkin' ... hmmmm? ... 2080 hours x $125.00 per hour? ... damn, that's over 1/4 of a million dollars a year in labor alone ... you know what I could do with that kind of money ... then he makes the mistake of tellin' his wife whose down in the basement doin' laundry.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Thanks for you comment MacDry ... No, it's not just you. Most of the people I talk to look at this opportunity as an expense and threat to their operation instead of an investment with extremely happy returns.
> 
> Say I got this guy operating this system ... he could be in a shop or on a jobsite ... he requires $37.50 an hour to show up everyday and work. With this system he can conservatively produce 500 LF of v-groove per day ... that's a production rate of .016 hrs/lf ... you do the math ... the formula being .016 x 37.50 = .60 ... he's producing these v-grooved profiles for $0.60 per linear foot of v-groove. Now the material and supply costs for these v-grooves is $0.15 per linear foot ... add the labor, material and supply costs and you've got a production cost of $0.75 per linear foot of v-groove. Now comes the exciting part ... these v-grooves are worth $2.50 per linear foot on the open market (cause that's what people are willing to pay for these v-groove profiles) ... now do the math again ... the formula being ($2.50 - $0.75) / $2.50 = 70% ... in the business world that's a nice Gross Margin ... in my world that's a nice Vig ... So, back to my guy operating this system ... he starts doin' the math ... the formula being $37.50 per hour / .30 = $125.00 per hour ... then he starts thinkin' ... hmmmm? ... 2080 hours x $125.00 per hour? ... damn, that's over 1/4 of a million dollars a year in labor alone ... you know what I could do with that kind of money ... then he makes the mistake of tellin' his wife whose down in the basement doin' laundry.




Well you put a lot of thought into this system wow:thumbsup:. Might work good out of a good trailer ,and on buildings you would just commander a unit on every floor for your shop. I would love to see some installations of what your making.eg fancy bulk heads or a prefab short wall u could probably make complete corners if they are under 48`inch . :yes:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

The system offers the safe, productive and "green means" of producing dust-free prefabricated drywall profiles that are more efficiently installed and require substantially less finishing. Cutting, milling (v-groove joint), priming, gluing and folding are performed as a service by the owners of the system and costed-out by the linear foot of v-groove joint with adds for complexity of fabrication and deducts for economies of scale.

The MAGAform 3000:
We have the Original 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76aEKWrqlXU

Knauf PFT Boardmaster (private label) MAGAform 3000
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHYJTImfr3Q&list=PL1A36019A4139CEA8

Drywall Profile Prefabrication System/Workstation
http://www.magacon.com/dry-wall-solutions/

Northeastern United States Market Social Proof
http://www.kornerboard.com/

European Market Social Proof
http://www.vcut.co.uk/

Video Presentations by Early Adopters of the MAGAform 3000 System

Valley Interiors Systems – Ohio
Valley Interior Systems MAGAform 3000 Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wk7sqLvjfg

T. J. Wies Contracting, Inc. – Missouri
MAGACON Demo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtCo_Z3xjv0

MAGACON Pre-Fab Installation Demo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKEccm4CEoY

Baker Triangle - Texas
Hi-Line Light Cove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fnlkXzuoR8Q

Hi-Line Corridor Transitions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaivZ6_2fQ4


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

A lot has happened since I created this thread. With over a year invested working with NYC Union Carpenters on projects as a participating observer, prefab drywall profile mindsets, means, methods, measurements and motivations are materializing. Good stuff.

Is anybody out there seeing, hearing about, or using MAGAform and RebateMate technology? Just nod if you can hear me ... :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Rebate mates been around for a while now. Nod.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The Rebate Mate is a great tool. Here is a thread that Slim started.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/rebatemate-trial-slimpickins-3634/


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

gazman said:


> The Rebate Mate is a great tool. Here is a thread that Slim started.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/rebatemate-trial-slimpickins-3634/


I agree gazman ... I was first made aware of the RebateMate at an AWCI tradeshow in 2012. I've been working with it ... talking with people using it ... and promoting the use of it here in the United States in tandem with the MAGAform drywall shaping technology. Grabber was working a program with it under the private label of PortaMill, but ended that program back in 2015. Since that time, availability of the technology has been an issue. There are units floating around the marketplace demanding a premium price driven by supply and demand. I asked the question intending to get a better sense of awareness of the technology and interest in the benefits of the technology. All thoughts on this subject are welcomed and appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> I agree gazman ... I was first made aware of the RebateMate at an AWCI tradeshow in 2012. I've been working with it ... talking with people using it ... and promoting the use of it here in the United States in tandem with the MAGAform drywall shaping technology. Grabber was working a program with it under the private label of PortaMill, but ended that program back in 2015. Since that time, availability of the technology has been an issue. There are units floating around the marketplace demanding a premium price driven by supply and demand. I asked the question intending to get a better sense of awareness of the technology and interest in the benefits of the technology. All thoughts on this subject are welcomed and appreciated. Thanks.


Are you really that scared of a butt joint? 
a straight edge check helps a bunch.. Then place a thin piece of cardboard before and beyond the butt. This makes a recess! Hell! If the place Is All out of whack ? What's a few shims? 
But then....I work on a lot of crooked up chit ...So...Whatever I can do I do . Just to make things easier for me.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not worried about anything!
I'm not fearing any butt joint!
Mine eyes have seen the glory of my creating the illusion of a disappearing butt joint!!

Yes, there are many ways to shim and skim a butt joint. And yes, I've tried all of those and a few more, Moore. But, I am not on every job. And, not all jobs are little boxes made of ticky-tacky all in a row. Though I do think the technology has potential in residential applications, it is commercial work that I've been focusing on.

How much time, effort and material are invested in butt joints that could be better invested in something else that offers better returns.

Let freedom ring!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Just checking in to see what condition my condition is in ... yeah, yeah, say yeah ... what condition my condition is in.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Gettin' R Done … still working on perfecting drywall shape fabrication and now the exclusive distributor of RebateMate in North America. Better keeps beating best every time. Talk to me! What experiences are you experiencing?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have never tried the RebateMate, but it does look interesting.
I use the Butt Board/Rock Splicer approach. It works well for us. In fact, (to make all the old timers groan) I even railroad my butt joints on occasion! :yes:
I do still try to avoid this (hard to overcome a 35 year habit), but do it now and then.


----------

